# Bottom Seed? I think not



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Charlotte Bobcats* 
Home: *12-22* 
Away: *2-31* 
Overall: *14-53* 
Remaining Games: *15* 









*Atlanta Hawks* 
Home: *8-25* 
Away: *3-32* 
Overall: *11-57* 
Remaining Games: *14* 









*New Orleans Hornets* 
Home: *11-23* 
Away: *5-30* 
Overall: *16-53* 
Remaining Games: *13*​
Anything better than the last seed in the league will be looked upon as an achievement by me. I'll regularly update this thread


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

before it was close but with Atlanta losing Walker for nothing, I'll go with them being hte bottem seed


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 91
*Boston:* 95








vs








*New Orleans:* 85
*New Jersey:* 86

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* The current cellar-dwellars lose another game, moving even farther behind the Bobcats. There now seems to be a chance that the Bobcats may not even be the second worst team in the league


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

To be honest, I was suprised that the Bobcats even won 10 games. For a team that has no identity and that half the players wouldn't even be in the league this season had it not been for the Bobcats, it is an achievement for them to be better than the Hawks, who at least had guys like Antoine Walker and Al Harrington who were supposed to have good seasons.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 116
*Toronto:* 112








vs








*Charlotte:* 80
*Philadelphia:* 112

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Not good news at all, Atlanta are getting closer to taking over the Bobcats. Charlotte adds to their absymal road record (now 2-27) and have 12 road games left and 12 home games left. Atlanta with a nice win over Toronto, bringing the gap close...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

can the Bobcats get the first overal pick? Whats the pest pick that they are allowed to have?


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

They're allowed to have any pick they get


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

Theyre an expansion team, so they can't have the first pick nor do they get the full cap.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

Even though I don't want the Cats to get the bottom one I still hope they do because that way they'll have greater chances of getting the Number 1 pick.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

Bobcats can't get the number 1 pick, unless they trade up for it.

I'll update later tonight


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*



Theo! said:


> Bobcats can't get the number 1 pick, unless they trade up for it.
> 
> I'll update later tonight


WHY!!!!????


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

It's part of the dodgy rules, same reason we don't get the full cap for a few more seasons aswell


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*



Theo! said:


> It's part of the dodgy rules, same reason we don't get the full cap for a few more seasons aswell


Damn rules. :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 92
*Golden State:* 105








vs








*Charlotte:* 116
*Los Angeles:* 117









vs








*New Orleans:* 111
*Milwaukee:* 107

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Considering the two bottom teams lost, this means nothing for the Bobcats. But, as New Orleans wins, the chances of Bobcats finishing with the 3rd last seed is diminishing. Also, the miniscule possibility of overtaking Golden State has gone down the drain


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

This draft has no #1 player anyways. Who should they draft? They need everything except PF.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Andrew Bogut


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:yes: Andrew Bogut is the reason you want the #1 pick. Okafor/Bogut would kick ***.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 108
*Detroit:* 114








vs








*Charlotte:* 110
*Boston:* 119









vs








*New Orleans:* 89
*San Antonio:* 112

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Not much really, all 3 bottom teams lost. It is one less match that the Bobcats have to catch New Orleans, but one less match Atlanta has to catch us


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*You guys can get the #1 Pick LINK
And there is no reason why this team shouldn't tank the rest of the season to ensure they get the pick they want, Andrew Bogut. *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 93
*Washington:* 122








vs








*Charlotte:* 101
*Boston:* 120









vs








*New Orleans:* 82
*Memphis:* 88

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Not much really, all 3 bottom teams lost. It is one less match that the Bobcats have to catch New Orleans, but one less match Atlanta has to catch us. Exactly the same as the other day


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *You guys can get the #1 Pick LINK
> And there is no reason why this team shouldn't tank the rest of the season to ensure they get the pick they want, Andrew Bogut. *


Definately in agreance with this.
Doesn't matter how many games they lose right now, getting that number 1 pick will be huge in the long run.
As long as all the young guys on the team are learning, and getting a good grasp of life in the NBA, Bobcat fans should be happy.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 92
*New York:* 106








vs









*Charlotte:* 76
*San Antonio:* 93









vs








*New Orleans:* 94
*Chicago:* 90

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* It's now becoming more and more likely that we will not sneak up to 3rd last, this is our 9th loss in a row and we are looking poor, to say the least. Well, on the bright side, Atlanta keeps on losing :sigh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*

After Wallace has recovered we can expect a couple more wins, right now we are really loking for an identity, wallace at least gives us a defensive presence.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Charlotte:* 93
*Dallas:* 104








vs








*New Orleans:* 100
*Boston:* 113

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Just one less game for the Bobcats to catchup to the Hornets with


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 91
*Charlotte:* 105








vs








*Charlotte:* 102
*Orlando:* 97









vs








*New Orleans:* 86
*Dallas:* 103

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* It looks like we may have a small chance at the 3rd worst record (I'll call it 28th best record, sounds better) now, Nawleans just got demolished by Dallas, with Dirk only playing 28 minutes. Atlanta are playing terrible lately


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 95
*Phoenix:* 104


*What this means for the Bobcats?:* One more game that the Bobcats can afford to lose without taking the last seed position


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Charlotte:* 105
*Phoenix:* 120








vs








*New Orleans:* 102
*Minnesota:* 107

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Just one less game for the Bobcats to catchup to the Hornets with


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Charlotte:* 
*Orlando:* 


*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Just putting it up early so I can come edit it later


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 95
*San Antonio:* 11








vs








*New Orleans:* 68
*Houston:* 91

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* Good night for the Bobcats, both teams lost


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Race for the Bottom Seed*








vs *







* 
*Atlanta:* 104
*Toronto:* 109








vs








*Charlotte:* 94
*Miami:* 92









vs








*New Orleans:* 96
*Memphis:* 85

*What this means for the Bobcats?:* We seem to be pulling away from the Hawks, catching upto the Hornets is more of a concern than falling prey to the Hawks...is that good?


----------

